# Climate control from iOS app



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Today after waking away from the car I reliazed that I did not turn off climate control, so I used the app to turn it off. After I came back to the car the climate control was still on and it used about 6 miles of range.

Should I file a bug to tesla? Has anyone noticed this?


----------



## Canuck42 (Jul 8, 2018)

Seems so .....

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/remote-climate-control-issue.7477/


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

webdriverguy00 said:


> Today after waking away from the car I reliazed that I did not turn off climate control, so I used the app to turn it off. After I came back to the car the climate control was still on and it used about 6 miles of range.
> 
> Should I file a bug to tesla? Has anyone noticed this?


Could it have been cabin overheat protection?


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

I don’t think so. We dint cross 90 today.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

webdriverguy00 said:


> Today after waking away from the car I reliazed that I did not turn off climate control, so I used the app to turn it off. After I came back to the car the climate control was still on and it used about 6 miles of range.
> 
> Should I file a bug to tesla? Has anyone noticed this?


Can you explain exactly what you mean by you did not turn off climate control? It will not stay on, you have to take extra measures to make it stay on, unless you are talking about cabin overheat, but you've already addressed that you didn't think that kicked in anyway. So what climate did you not turn off? Other than cabin overheat everything turns off when you exit and lock the car.

The other thread mentioned above was where someone turned it on remotely and it didn't shut off. You are speaking of driving the car, stopping and getting out and locking or walking away. What makes you think it is still on?


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

GDN said:


> Can you explain exactly what you mean by you did not turn off climate control? It will not stay on, you have to take extra measures to make it stay on, unless you are talking about cabin overheat, but you've already addressed that you didn't think that kicked in anyway. So what climate did you not turn off? Other cabin overheat everything turns off when you exit and lock the car.


It dint look like everything turns off when i exit the car. I always tap the power button under climate on main screen. I used the app today to turn that off. I will try this again to see if it turns off automatically when I exit the car.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

webdriverguy00 said:


> It dint look like everything turns off when i exit the car. I always tap the power button under climate on main screen. I used the app today to turn that off. I will try this again to see if it turns off automatically when I exit the car.


When you exit, unless there is a problem with the car, it all shuts off. There isn't currently a way to keep it on. Many many people would love that feature. If the driver unbuckles and gets out, it shuts off. If there is an occupant left in the car that wants it to come back on, they must touch the screen to get it back on.

If yours is not going off, it's likely a bug or you have some advanced software we all want.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

I removed the auto setting I should have mentioned that


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Just to follow that you mean you don't have AC set on Auto temp or auto fan? Either way, it will still shut off when you park and exit the car.

The radio and AC will both stay on as you exit until you close the door. Look back in and watch your screen and listen for the AC motor. Just as when you unlock and open the door, they both immediately come on even before you get in.

@SoFlaModel3 noted about Cabin overheat, but if it isn't hot and you don't have it on, the AC will shut off after you exit and close the door.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

I expect that you actually turned it back ON by using the app. As others have said, the car shuts everything off when you unbuckle, exit and close the door. So, if you then opened the app and pushed the AC button, you likely turned ON the AC.

Save yourself a few seconds and don't bother turning off the AC inside the car when you finish your drive. The car has your back!


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------

